# Samurai Jack vs. Zoro



## Dark Evangel (Oct 29, 2007)

Samurai Jack against Zoro from One Piece.


----------



## cold drinks (Oct 29, 2007)

I haven't read one piece lately so does zoro has any power ups or any addition abilities.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 29, 2007)

^Nothing that could compare to Samurai Jack's feats. Jack cuts Zoro's sword, simple as that.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Jack could just about solo the OPverse. Simple as that. Jack doesn't need much effort to break every one of Zoro's swords.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 29, 2007)

Well the current OPverse, not so sure about WhiteBeard, Aokoji, Shanks and Mihawk.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's too early for Zoro. I think this has been done before, way back during the Jack phase.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2007)

as of now. Jack would still take it.

yes Jack has awesome feats. 

but Zoro is being underestimated here. Zoro's durability will let him last a while against Jack.

a few things Zoro can do that Jack did.

- Defeat that Robot Army alone. 
- Win in that Gladiator Battledome
- Defeat the 3 Archers (eventually Zoro WOULD)

... and more.

*Note I'm a Samurai Jack fanboy. My first avatar's and sig were Samurai Jack. I'm juss saying Zoro shouldn't be that underestimated.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Jack could likely solo the OPverse barring the Logia. Which depends on either or not he could strike down Logia with his mystic blade.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 29, 2007)

Jack would probably win, but Zoro is being seriously under estimated here. The guy can create fire with a swing of sword, fight with 90% blood loss, get struck by millions of volts of lightning, move past sound speed. The guys a beast.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Jack could likely solo the OPverse barring the Logia. Which depends on either or not he could strike down Logia with his mystic blade.



solo the OPverse?

i hope you mean 1v1. 

The combined might of CP9 and Strawhats would crush Jack.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't think anyone barring Zoro and Luffy of the Strawhats are going to do anything to bother him.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2007)

Nico Robin.....


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

He'll honestly rape her. Hands are going to stop Jack?


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 30, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> He'll honestly rape her. Hands are going to stop Jack?



I have a tough time seeing Jack beat up a pretty girl. Might be his down fall. Don't care how tough he is, once Robin literally has him by the balls its done.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> I have a tough time seeing Jack beat up a pretty girl. Might be his down fall. Don't care how tough he is, once Robin literally has him by the balls its done.



Jack is Japanese.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> He'll honestly rape her. Hands are going to stop Jack?



Wait i don't understand what ur implying.

Is it just 1v1???

Because i was saying Nico Robin backed up by Luffy or Zoro can take Jack.

But if it was 1v1 Robin vs. Jack, i'd pick Jack for sure.

When you say Solo the OPverse are u meaning like gauntlet? like 1v1?


----------



## master bruce (Oct 30, 2007)

jack only needs one good cut and zoro's durability won't help him.

zoro find it hard to hit jack.

after going back and catching back up alittle on samurai jack, I see zoro will lose.
zoro is cool and all, but he'll still lose,man.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 30, 2007)

^Jack honestly will get that cut. But Zoro will still be standing. I know Samurai Jack has fallen from a mountain but Zoro has fallen from high has shit too. Zoro seriously has taken some beatings.

I still say Jack wins but Zoro puts up an ok fight. Jack outclasses him in swordsmanship no doubt, and Zoro won't be landing much hits if any, but Zoro can block a lot of Jacks attempts.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, how come I posted a thread like this a couple months ago, and it got only one reply?

Meh, whatever.


----------



## master bruce (Oct 30, 2007)

*bn*, I don't know, I don't know.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 30, 2007)

Man people really do under estimate Zoro, he can even attack Jack long range if he wanted. Is there even proof Jack is much faster than Zoro?


----------



## Commander Shepard (Oct 30, 2007)

Zoro can't touch this.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 30, 2007)

^ maybe you should find a better clip, cause none of that was impressive.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2007)

zolo would beat jack in a second


----------



## Tash (Oct 30, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Man people really do under estimate Zoro, he can even attack Jack long range if he wanted. Is there even proof Jack is much faster than Zoro?



Dropping a glass from waist height destroying 10 bounty hunters armed with guns, re-sheathing his sword, and catching the glass before it hit the ground.

Killing 5 bounty hunters, before a drop of water hit the ground.

Blocking Machine gun fire after fighting the Scottsman for days straight.

Dodging fire from 3 mechanically enhanced archers who previously solo'ed armies, while blindfolded using sound alone.

The guys a beast, but the animation doesn't emphasize speed that much so when you're watching it the feats don't seem too impressive.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

Clone Wars > Samurai Jack FYI. But yeah, also don't forget that he's cut some form of adamantium and survived having a 700 ton Sumo fall on him. Or his superhuman leg strength.


----------



## Something wrong Officer? (Oct 30, 2007)

Here we go with the "zomg no speed lines he must be slow" thing.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 30, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> zolo would beat jack in a second



Jack is seriously underestimated by OP fans.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 30, 2007)

Swajio said:


> Dropping a glass from waist height destroying 10 bounty hunters armed with guns, re-sheathing his sword, and catching the glass before it hit the ground.
> 
> Killing 5 bounty hunters, before a drop of water hit the ground.
> 
> ...



So he is about sound speed a little above maybe. So is Zoro, Zoro also far outclasses Jack in power, unless Jack can create fire with a swing of his sword.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

Zoro has never cut a form of adamantium. Nor defeated Immortals.


----------



## zan (Oct 30, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Zoro has never cut a form of adamantium. Nor defeated Immortals.


nether have  sam...The adamantium they used wasn't a canon metal.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 30, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> So he is about sound speed a little above maybe. So is Zoro, Zoro also far outclasses Jack in power, unless Jack can create fire with a swing of his sword.



Jack was able to jump hundreds of feet into the air with 2 extremely heavy boulders on his arms and another 2 on his legs and one 4 times his size on his back. After eating and sleeping and jumping around the forest for a few days with those boulders on him, he is already capable of jumping so high it almost looked like he was flying.

Unless Zoro was seen deflecting bullets from a machine gun without getting a single scratch Jack is still seen faster. 

Can Zoro still do it even if he fought an opponent for an entire day fell of a mountain and right after that fought hundreds of those bounty hunters with machine guns?



helpmenow316 said:


> nether have  sam...The adamantium they used wasn't a canon metal.


adamantium is still adamantium, an extremely hard substance. Jack still cuts Zoro's swords apart.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 30, 2007)

> Jack was able to jump hundreds of feet into the air with 2 extremely heavy boulders on his arms and another 2 on his legs and one 4 times his size on his back. After eating and sleeping and jumping around the forest for a few days with those boulders on him, he is already capable of jumping so high it almost looked like he was flying.
> 
> Unless Zoro was seen deflecting bullets from a machine gun without getting a single scratch Jack is still seen faster.



Well Im to lazy right now to go back and look for proof that matches or exceeds that of Jack. But the example I used proves how great Zoros strength and speed are if he can create fire with a swing of his sword. One Piece is also a manage where people don't jump much for some reason.

Also Zoro is able to keep up with CP9 who use Soru which is faster than sound, so no Jack deflecting bullets proves nothing other than he can move and react to sound speeds, as can Zoro.

The adamantium thing is bull and proves nothing, as its a fake metal and doesn't exists in the OPverse so saying Zoro can't cut it might be true, because it doesn't exist. Plus most substances in the OPverse are much harder than our real world substances, so who's to say the OP standard steal isn't as hard as Samurai Jacks adamantium? Shouldn't use that as an example.


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Oct 31, 2007)

Zoro uses three swords at once, if thats not talent then I dont know what is, and one is in his mouth...His jaw must be strong let alone the rest of his body!..


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2007)

Jack has beaten a guy who used six swords at once.


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Well Im to lazy right now to go back and look for proof that matches or exceeds that of Jack. But the example I used proves how great Zoros strength and speed are if he can create fire with a swing of his sword. One Piece is also a manage where people don't jump much for some reason.
> 
> Also Zoro is able to keep up with CP9 who use Soru which is faster than sound, so no Jack deflecting bullets proves nothing other than he can move and react to sound speeds, as can Zoro.
> 
> The adamantium thing is bull and proves nothing, as its a fake metal and doesn't exists in the OPverse so saying Zoro can't cut it might be true, because it doesn't exist. Plus most substances in the OPverse are much harder than our real world substances, so who's to say the OP standard steal isn't as hard as Samurai Jacks adamantium? Shouldn't use that as an example.



I really hate posting laps so I wil give short one sentence answers.

Jack survived getting crushed by a 700 ton sumo, and got out of him easily, unharmed.

Creating fire is not feat! Shishio was able to make fire from his sword, does that make him=Zoro, its just friction.

Dodging a pistol is already considered being faster than the speed of sound, dodging, and deflecting thousands of bullets from a machine gun from point blank range, unharmed is on a whole new level of speed.

I'm done with the Enies lobby arc and I still don't see Zoro carrying 5 boulders 4 times his size for an entire week.

Sayin steel in this verse is harder than steel in another verse *WITHOUT* evidence is complete *BS*.

Can Zoro cut diamond? Because adamantium>>>>diamond no matter what version of adamantium.

Finally NO ONE is underestimating Zoro, I don't. Atleast I don't overestimate the One Piece verse by saying Zoro can survive getting crushed by a 700 ton sumo.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2007)

Jack gets downplayed then OP characters because Samurai Jack isn't anime. I swear to god that's half the reason why.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 31, 2007)

WILD CARD said:


> I really hate posting laps so I wil give short one sentence answers.
> 
> Jack survived getting crushed by a 700 ton sumo, and got out of him easily, unharmed.
> 
> ...




Might not be 700 tons cant be sure but considering this was very early on and he just go pretty dam hurt, its impressive.

If creating fire is not a feat and is just friction how come someone like Jack with his speed and strength could never create enough friction? Even if the fire isn't impressive Zoro can put enough power in his swords to do long rang attacks and cut where ever he was going to cut just as good as if he did it up close.

Jacks speed is Super sonic is all, so is Zoro's the CP9 are Super Sonic, he can keep up and react, and attack fast enough to CP9 speed, so he is atleast equal to Jacks speed. Since it will be an up close sword fight reaction speed is all that will really be used.



> Sayin steel in this verse is harder than steel in another verse *WITHOUT* evidence is complete bs



Well you said it yourself, so why would you say adamantium which only exists in the Marvel and Samurai Jack verse, is harder than any standard steel in the Opverse?


----------



## WILD CARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> If creating fire is not a feat and is just friction how come someone like Jack with his speed and strength could never create enough friction? Even if the fire isn't impressive Zoro can put enough power in his swords to do long rang attacks and cut where ever he was going to cut just as good as if he did it up close.


Not every high tier swordsmen in OBD has been shown to use fire against someone, just like not everyone who is faster than the speed of sound can create sonic booms.



> Well you said it yourself, so why would you say adamantium which only exists in the Marvel and Samurai Jack verse, is harder than any standard steel in the Opverse?


BECAUSE. IT. IS. ADAMANTIUM, no matter what you say. Adamantium>>>>>>>steel every time. I have never seen anything in the One Piece verse that has anything even close to diamond, and we all know that any form of adamantium>diamond. Since this is the OBD we use what the verse has so if adamantium>>>>steel, then let it be in every other verse. 



> Might not be 700 tons cant be sure but considering this was very early on and he just go pretty dam hurt, its impressive.


The sumo is around 700 tons, an average African Elephant is around 7 tons, basically a sumo is around 100 times heavier than an African Elephant, and definitely heavier than a house.



> Jacks speed is Super sonic is all, so is Zoro's the CP9 are Super Sonic, he can keep up and react, and attack fast enough to CP9 speed, so he is atleast equal to Jacks speed. Since it will be an up close sword fight reaction speed is all that will really be used.


Can Zoro deflect a machine gun at point blank range without getting a single wound? Because that is basically a fraction of Jack's attacking speed.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 31, 2007)

> Not every high tier swordsmen in OBD has been shown to use fire against someone, just like not everyone who is faster than the speed of sound can create sonic booms.



Fine what ever I'll leave that out. But still brings up the point Zoro can set Jack on fire.


> BECAUSE. IT. IS. ADAMANTIUM, no matter what you say. Adamantium>>>>>>>steel every time. I have never seen anything in the One Piece verse that has anything even close to diamond, and we all know that any form of adamantium>diamond. Since this is the OBD we use what the verse has so if adamantium>>>>steel, then let it be in every other verse.



Um so what if its Adamantium. Adamantium > Steel if you are talking about real world steel, but how could you possible say that for One Piece were Elements go far beyond what the real world can do. Luffy's Rubber body is insanly durable not like Any Rubber, Crocodile was sand in yet he could drain all the water from someones body, Kalifa could soap your skin till it was so smooth you can't move. Whos to say the Mr.1 who is made of Pure metal wasn't as hard as Samurai Jacks Adamantium? You can't so using one verses metal against another is stupid unless they are both based in the real world. Also I am pretty sure in the OBverse Sea Stone is harder than diamond.




> The sumo is around 700 tons, an average African Elephant is around 7 tons, basically a sumo is around 100 times heavier than an African Elephant, and definitely heavier than a house.



Ok what does an Elephant have to do with lifting a building while you just sliced up and had a buliding fall on you. Also the point is that Zoro lifted it while he was badly damaged, with little effort, and threw it, this was in Alabasta where his strength is shit compared to his current level.



> Can Zoro deflect a machine gun at point blank range without getting a single wound? Because that is basically a fraction of Jack's attacking speed.



He can dodge, and block multiple flying kings ( forgot the name) from Kaku, who is faster than sound speed, and his kicks travel faster. I guess we will find out about an actual machine gun later on when someone makes one.


----------



## Tash (Oct 31, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Fine what ever I'll leave that out. But still brings up the point Zoro can set Jack on fire.
> 
> 
> Um so what if its Adamantium. Adamantium > Steel if you are talking about real world steel, but how could you possible say that for One Piece were Elements go far beyond what the real world can do. Luffy's Rubber body is insanly durable not like Any Rubber, Crocodile was sand in yet he could drain all the water from someones body, Kalifa could soap your skin till it was so smooth you can't move. Whos to say the Mr.1 who is made of Pure metal wasn't as hard as Samurai Jacks Adamantium? You can't so using one verses metal against another is stupid unless they are both based in the real world. Also I am pretty sure in the OBverse Sea Stone is harder than diamond.
> ...



He'd have to actually hit him first, and if I remember right he survived re-entry so heat might not be too much of a problem for him.

The point is that the adamantium Jack cut is much harder than the steel robots he normally cleaves through. And as far as I know, no one has yet to break sea stone in One Piece. And you could very well say that Mr. 1 is harder than adamantium, but can you support it with canon facts?

And Jack in his earlier years while he was still training had huge boulders strapped to his body, and was able to leap hundreds of feet in the air.

And just because something travels above sound speed does not mean it will avoid being blitzed by something moving even faster than sound speed. Look at Blueno, he was above sound speed, but he was blitzed by Luffy who was higher above sound speed. There are different leagues of sonic speed.

Keep in mind by the way, that when Jack blocked the machine gun fire, he had  been fighting the Scottsman for days on end prior to the fact.

Also the ability to create fire with your sword does not indicate greater strength, the ability was never explained. I'm more inclined to believe that it was a Demon ki attack like Asura, or Zoro should be leaving trails of fire with every sword swing.


----------



## zan (Oct 31, 2007)

WILD CARD said:


> Jack was able to jump hundreds of feet into the air with 2 extremely heavy boulders on his arms and another 2 on his legs and one 4 times his size on his back. After eating and sleeping and jumping around the forest for a few days with those boulders on him, he is already capable of jumping so high it almost looked like he was flying.
> 
> Unless Zoro was seen deflecting bullets from a machine gun without getting a single scratch Jack is still seen faster.
> 
> ...


It doesnt matter it was a canon use of the metal so it is automatically thrown out in these debates. If it didn't happen in marvel comic book its not canon.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 31, 2007)

> He'd have to actually hit him first, and if I remember right he survived re-entry so heat might not be too much of a problem for him.



Jack is not so much faster than Zoro, that he cant hit him.



> The point is that the adamantium Jack cut is much harder than the steel robots he normally cleaves through. And as far as I know, no one has yet to break sea stone in One Piece. And you could very well say that Mr. 1 is harder than adamantium, but can you support it with canon facts?



I may not be able to support Mr.1 is harder than Adamantium but then again you can't prove he isn't. Simply because adamantium doesn't exist in the Opverse which is why it makes no sense to say its harder than any substance in the Opverse, where regular substances are already much harder than a normalverse. Point I am trying to make, don't use adamantium it proves nothing, maybe if this were Samurai Jack VS Wolverine you would have a argument.



> And Jack in his earlier years while he was still training had huge boulders strapped to his body, and was able to leap hundreds of feet in the air.



Ok, Zoro while a little kid was trying with huge boulders to, and he had some strapped as a weight to his mouth. People in OP don't really jump to much so I see no point in arguing this, as it only seems to prove Jack can jump higher.



> And just because something travels above sound speed does not mean it will avoid being blitzed by something moving even faster than sound speed. Look at Blueno, he was above sound speed, but he was blitzed by Luffy who was higher above sound speed. There are different leagues of sonic speed.



I am well aware there are different leagues of Sonic Speed, which you bring up a good point. Bluneo was already above sound speed, Kaku is stronger and faster than him. Zoro was able to keep up with Kaku and dodge and block his kicks which travel faster than sound. Jack deflecting bullets proves he is above sound speed, but since the bullets were only traveling at sonic speed, and Zoro block attacks going faster than sonic speed. I would say it equals out and they are about the same speed.



> Keep in mind by the way, that when Jack blocked the machine gun fire, he had  been fighting the Scottsman for days on end prior to the fact.



Ok, like Zoro hasn't done amazing things when he was tired or near death.





> Also the ability to create fire with your sword does not indicate greater strength, the ability was never explained. I'm more inclined to believe that it was a Demon ki attack like Asura, or Zoro should be leaving trails of fire with every sword swing.



Well so far KI does not exist in the OPverse, and Asura is said to be Zoro moving his arms so fast it looks like he has 8 or 9. Similar to what Goku did when he fought Tien in the second tournament.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 31, 2007)

I see this is still going on.

About the Adamantium thing, does jack world have other metals like gold and things like diamond. If it does what exactly has been stated about the Adamantium because if it stated has stronger than all other substances than Jack cutting power would definitely be higher than anyone in OP so far.


----------



## WILD CARD (Nov 1, 2007)

Superrazien said:


> Jack is not so much faster than Zoro, that he cant hit him.





> I may not be able to support Mr.1 is harder than Adamantium but then again you can't prove he isn't. Simply because adamantium doesn't exist in the Opverse which is why it makes no sense to say its harder than any substance in the Opverse, where regular substances are already much harder than a normalverse. Point I am trying to make, don't use adamantium it proves nothing, maybe if this were Samurai Jack VS Wolverine you would have a argument.


Where did you get the idea that OPverse metal>normalverse metal ? Why can't I just say that the metal Aku used to forge robots are much much much harder than any ordinary metal used in the past.



> Ok, Zoro while a little kid was trying with huge boulders to, and he had some strapped as a weight to his mouth. People in OP don't really jump to much so I see no point in arguing this, as it only seems to prove Jack can jump higher.


Where the boulders put together 5 times his size, and did he wear them for weeks, always jumping(walking with boulders is not impressive) all the time and even sleeping with the boulders on.



> Ok, like Zoro hasn't done amazing things when he was tired or near death.


I still don't see you proving he is capable of fighting for an entire day long, falling of a mountain, fighting another thousand bounty hunters armed with machine guns, and came out literally unscratched and still talking. Oh and Jack wasn't even near death, just tired after all that shit.

Finally Jack was never burned at all, he fought an elemental goddess who is made of pure fire, and came out w/o any injuries, maybe with a slightly burned clothes.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 18, 2009)

^i thought Mr 1 was only as hard as steel, seeing as Zoro was ecstatic he could finally cut steel after fighting Mr 1.

Jack on the other hand has been cutting steel robots like nothing ever since Day 1.

And the point was that Jack could cut adamantium which is harder than diamond ANYWHERE in any verse

which means if Jack was dumped into OP verse he'd be able to cut Jozu, a feat Mihawk himself cannot do, meaning Jack has vastly superior cutting power to Zoro as of now (we all know one day Zoro will surpass Mihawk, which probably means hell be able to diamond cut)


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 18, 2009)

way to necro jackass


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Dec 18, 2009)

holly shit what the heck?

meh i did it too on accident

but yeah....should we let this die? cause I'm tempted too so much ignoring jacks abilities


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 18, 2009)

When Zo gets turned in to a chicken and can the same level of ass as jack did, then he might have a chance.

But tell then jack wins.


----------



## Judas (Dec 18, 2009)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> When Zo gets turned in to a chicken and can the same level of ass as jack did, then he might have a chance.
> 
> But tell then jack wins.



Lol, what was that from?


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 18, 2009)

^*facepalm* omg failure to read date ><

sorry guys was reading Jack's Profile and saw this discussion and couldnt help posting

dont neg plz i want to keep my rep at sword of despair

*edit zzz demon spawn now nvm*


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Dec 19, 2009)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Lol, what was that from?



It was an ep titled Chicken Jack if you can found it watch it for it is awesome.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 19, 2009)

TWF said:


> Jack could likely solo the OPverse barring the Logia. Which depends on either or not he could strike down Logia with his mystic blade.



perhaps one on one. but not all at once. I think he was able to harm the elementals that defeated aku with his sword, so wouldn't that enable him to hit logias anyway?

holy crap didn't realize the age of this thread.


----------



## pikachuwei (Dec 19, 2009)

^ same here ><


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

Cut the crap.


----------

